# Strongest ABV% commercial Aussie beer ?



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/9/14)

I am trying to find Australia's strongest ABV% beer, this comes (2009) up but seems low compared to the rest of the world .
http://jonno79.wordpress.com/2009/09/25/australias-strongest-beer/
Nev


----------



## Motabika (15/9/14)

Moondog jumping the shark is 15.4% abv


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/14)

I also believe that Grand Ridge Supershine recently took out the word title in it's category. Mighty tasty too I got a sample as the Good Food & Wine Festival


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I also believe that Grand Ridge Supershine recently took out the word title in it's category. Mighty tasty too I got a sample as the Good Food & Wine Festival


Thx DJ...
In its category or the biggest beer in Australia ?
I would like to drink the biggest offering and compare to other examples.
Nev


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/14)

In the barleywine category - not for being strongest, sorry was just making a side comment.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> In the barleywine category - not for being strongest, sorry was just making a side comment.


Either way thanks for the input, barley wine is one of the styles I like to brew.
My quest is to see who does the the ass kicker commercial Aussie beer.
Feck if we are stuck at the sub 16% we don't rate globally .
Nev


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/9/14)

Haha true, but is it about highest ABV%, it could taste like a chemical lab and be 20%, or it could taste nice like plum pudding and cherries and be 15%. I know which I'd prefer!! Definitely rate the Grand Ridge for you to try even if it ain't the highest


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/9/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Haha true, but is it about highest ABV%, it could taste like a chemical lab and be 20%, or it could taste nice like plum pudding and cherries and be 15%. I know which I'd prefer!! Definitely rate the Grand Ridge for you to try even if it ain't the highest


Point taken , I have tasted GR super shine at the brewery .


----------



## danestead (15/9/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Thx DJ...
> In its category or the biggest beer in Australia ?
> I would like to drink the biggest offering and compare to other examples.
> Nev


is this since not drinking on week days and having to make up for it on the weekend?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/9/14)

danestead said:


> is this since not drinking on week days and having to make up for it on the weekend?


No , I tasted some big beers that have been very smooth and lesser beers that have tasted boozy.
I would like to make a big beer so some taste testing is required.
Nev


----------



## rheffera (16/9/14)

Strongest mainstream conglomerate readily avaliable beer would be Southwark Stout


----------



## mmcenall (16/9/14)

I know it is not Australian but i nearly fell of my bar stool when i spotted this bad boy on the beer menu at the local pub i would love to try it but at $260 a stubbie i don't know if it will be anytime soon.


----------



## surly (16/9/14)

I drank something on tap at The Alehouse in Melbourne a while back, it was around the 16% mark, but can't remember who made it.
Tasted shit and I didn't finish it. Not a patch on the Temple barley wine I was drinking prior.

I know this is not up in the HIGH alc list, but had a taste a little while ago and thought it was great. Bit over-priced for my mind though: https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_757736/nail-clout-stout-russian-imperial-stout-750ml


Good luck with the tasting, sounds like a tough gig


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/9/14)

surly
Does Temple do Barley wine in a Bottle, if so I will try and get one ?
Had a customer give me a bottle of his Old Ale , OMG it was great :wub: trying to get the recipe from him .
Nev


----------



## surly (16/9/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> surly
> Does Temple do Barley wine in a Bottle, if so I will try and get one ?
> Had a customer give me a bottle of his Old Ale , OMG it was great :wub: trying to get the recipe from him .
> Nev


Sorry Nev, I have no idea. Might be worth contacting them.
I was drinking it on tap at the brewery. This was before they closed, then re-opened.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/9/14)

Had word back they havnt had it since August 2013 . oh well was worth a try.
Nev


----------



## jlm (16/9/14)

Motabika said:


> Moondog jumping the shark is 15.4% abv





DJ_L3ThAL said:


> it could taste like a chemical lab


Combine that with the taste of feet and the aroma of sick and you've got a Moondog beer.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/9/14)

Nev, I asked the craft beer enthusiasts group on Facebook and Jumping The Shark is the biggest one thats been bottled that we've come up with.

There are a few noteble mentions around the 10-11% range including Auora Australis which is brewed here and shipped to Norway in red wine barrels to be bottled. It's amazing.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/9/14)

Looks like I will have to do some shark jumping but with trepidation !
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/9/14)

Haha. That's the one I brought around ages ago. The cognac barrel aged truffled RIS. I've got one left under the stairs...


----------



## doon (17/9/14)

They bottled their 2014 version the other day


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/9/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Haha. That's the one I brought around ages ago. The cognac barrel aged truffled RIS. I've got one left under the stairs...


It gets hard to remember the visits let alone the beers


----------



## scientzing4beer (17/9/14)

Moondog JTS is the biggest locally produced beer I have found. I liked it so much I bought 3 bottles and cellared them.

On a different note, my favourite higher alc local beer I've tried recently was "The Druid" by 3 Ravens. Only 11% (!!) but an amazing brew, if you like the more experimental/sweeter types of beer.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/9/14)

scientzing4beer said:


> Moondog JTS is the biggest locally produced beer I have found. I liked it so much I bought 3 bottles and cellared them.
> 
> On a different note, my favourite higher alc local beer I've tried recently was "The Druid" by 3 Ravens. Only 11% (!!) but an amazing brew, if you like the more experimental/sweeter types of beer.


Yep like the high % booze munger beers, mostly something thats well bittered that will smooth out with age.


----------

